# HD Camera and Final Cut Pro! Neep help ASAP!



## mertmctubby (Sep 6, 2007)

I am really hoping someone can help me ASAP! So any advice you have will help me a ton.

I just recently got a JVC HD Everio GZ-HD7 camcorder, and am having problems getting my footage into Final Cut Pro 5. I have been able to just drag the video from the camera (which is a hard drive camera) straight into FCP, but the format is a TOD. format, so in the editting view finder, the footage looks horrible, then after moving it on to the timeline it looks a lot better, but only after I render it. I have tried using programs to convert the TOD format into other formats, and I still have the same problem. I am able to get them into FCP, and only after rendering them, they look decent, but this is a High Def. camera, I shouldn't only be getting decent footage, I should be getting High Def footage. 

So I guess really my question is, is there any way to import my files from my camera straight into FCP, such as using the log and capture option. I just really want the high def qaulity that I paid for. OR also, is there any way that I can get my footage into FCP without having to render it before even working on it, just so that I can have decent footage. With my old camera I simply imported the footage, which was great footage when I imported it, I didn't have to render it first just to be able to see it clearly.

I need help ASAP!!! So any advice will be great!

Much thanks in advance,
Jennifer


----------

